# the tree was ready the snow began....



## strollingbones (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mawlarky (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice tree but are those lights mains powered or low voltage? Hope you do not mind if I add a few winter pics to your thread


----------



## mawlarky (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## mawlarky (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## mawlarky (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## mawlarky (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Dabs (Dec 15, 2011)

Ohmigosh Bones....that is just awesome, awesome!
I love it...so very Christmas-y......what great photos *smiles*


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 15, 2011)

we havent had anymore snow.....its rather warm here......i like to get pics in a heavier snow.....

thanks for posting the pics.....and everyone is welcome to post any pics they wish....(okay not douger or sampson((do they have porno christmas pics of octopus?)) they cannot be trusted)


----------



## chichi (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow! That's a very cool christmas tree!!


----------

